# Seven new species of miniature frogs discovered in cloud forests of Brazil



## mushroom (Jun 4, 2015)

*Seven tiny frog species found on seven mountains*

June 4, 2015 - BBC News


----------



## csliv36 (Oct 7, 2015)

Aw this is too cool.


----------

